# The Queen - shocked!



## Oberon (27 May 2013)

I thought I'd pre-empt the traditional HHO threads that come after any programme involving horses......

"I can't believe she did that"

"I would never do it like that"

"My horses are looked after much better than hers"

etc etc........

Anyone else?


----------



## skint1 (27 May 2013)

I missed it, when was it on?  Why should I be shocked? Are they stabled all the time or something?


----------



## Fjord (27 May 2013)

OMG, she doesn't always wear a hat!


----------



## Oberon (27 May 2013)

skint1 said:



			I missed it, when was it on?  Why should I be shocked? Are they stabled all the time or something?
		
Click to expand...

It's not started yet - 9pm

I'm certain there will be a part of it somewhere that upsets someone on HHO


----------



## JFTDWS (27 May 2013)

Fjord said:



			OMG, she doesn't always wear a hat!
		
Click to expand...

Protective head scarves, damn it!

They'll be all the rage, next year y'know!


----------



## Amymay (27 May 2013)

LOL =)


----------



## JulesRules (27 May 2013)

skint1 said:



			I missed it, when was it on?  Why should I be shocked? Are they stabled all the time or something?
		
Click to expand...


It starts in 10 minutes


----------



## Polos Mum (27 May 2013)

I just hope I'm still fit enough to hack when I'm 87!  Being 8 months preggers I'm jealous of anyone riding at the moment !!!


----------



## Double_choc_lab (27 May 2013)

Has she had its back, teeth and saddle checked


----------



## Oberon (27 May 2013)

Fjord said:



			OMG, she doesn't always wear a hat!
		
Click to expand...

Well done 

Shall we start on Hi Viz??? 

If I disappear from the forum it's because I've been arrested for treason


----------



## nikicb (27 May 2013)

It's too fat, it will get laminitis.....

Or too thin, call WHW.....


----------



## Fjord (27 May 2013)

I think her horse may have ulcers.


----------



## Parachute (27 May 2013)

Good God, my heart missed a beat then, thought i'd missed it  Damn you OP


----------



## Charem (27 May 2013)

I think she should do matchy matchy with her crown and some 'bling' items on her pony


----------



## CalllyH (27 May 2013)

Ha brilliant!


----------



## criso (27 May 2013)

I'm sure there'll be an opportunity to discuss the ethics of horse racing.


----------



## JackAT (27 May 2013)

"Barefoot rehab is the only way forward, can't believe that horse has shoes on it!"


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (27 May 2013)

WHERE is her Polite Hi Viz??? :-DD


----------



## Cobiau Cymreig Wyllt (27 May 2013)

Has she considered it could have kissing spines????


----------



## pipwat (27 May 2013)

Ive just watched it it was on at 730 on bbc scotland


----------



## Oberon (27 May 2013)

Shhhhhh - it's started.......


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (27 May 2013)

Love the clip of her running out to see her horse pass the finish line.


----------



## ester (27 May 2013)

we pay for her to have 25 brood mares! 

Surely one would be enough 

eta.. oh private purse


----------



## Parachute (27 May 2013)

Mum won't let me watch it until after corrie 
Can I watch it on catch-up somewhere?


----------



## TrasaM (27 May 2013)

NO HAT ! Queenie.. How could you


----------



## skint1 (27 May 2013)

Oberon said:



			It's not started yet - 9pm

I'm certain there will be a part of it somewhere that upsets someone on HHO 

Click to expand...

Ah I see, a pre-emptive strike 

I am watching it now!


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (27 May 2013)

Parachute said:



			Mum won't let me watch it until after corrie 
Can I watch it on catch-up somewhere?
		
Click to expand...

Ponies are more important than Corrie!  Think you can only catch up on iPlayer, don't think there's a +1 channel for BBC (wish there was!)


----------



## Oberon (27 May 2013)

Parachute said:



			Mum won't let me watch it until after corrie 
Can I watch it on catch-up somewhere?
		
Click to expand...

Tell your Mum she is terribly unpatriotic


----------



## cattysmith (27 May 2013)

I've just watched it! Must have been on earlier here. I await the comments about the obese highlands no doubt...

Great programme though. Lovely horses!


----------



## Parachute (27 May 2013)

FlaxenPony05 said:



			Ponies are more important than Corrie!  Think you can only catch up on iPlayer, don't think there's a +1 channel for BBC (wish there was!)
		
Click to expand...

I'm praying I can watch it - I get the second half but i'll have to keep up with it on here with you 



Oberon said:



			Tell your Mum she is terribly unpatriotic 

Click to expand...

I WILL DO 
I'm missing it  This is pants.


----------



## Natch (27 May 2013)

Aren't her outfits dreadful/aren't we paying her too much to sit around and do nothing...


----------



## Nugget La Poneh (27 May 2013)

Training the TB's on snow *tut tut*


----------



## ludlow (27 May 2013)

Wonder if one is into matchy matchy to go with her head scarves?


----------



## Oberon (27 May 2013)

The Queen IS Velvet Brown isn't she


----------



## Shantara (27 May 2013)

Really random - Can anyone tell me what that piano music was? I have always loved it!


----------



## moana (27 May 2013)

I watched it the first time it was shown, and do remember some hoo-ha on here. I am watching it again now.


----------



## Goldenstar (27 May 2013)

Why do people peddle the myth that all starting was cruel before MR enlightened us?


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (27 May 2013)

Of course they're using Waitrose bags, can't have any Asda bags in the Queen's stables!


----------



## Carefreegirl (27 May 2013)

Waitrose carrier bag !  I'd of loved it if they used a Lidl bag


----------



## Oberon (27 May 2013)

Goldenstar said:



			Why do people peddle the myth that all starting was cruel before MR enlightened us?
		
Click to expand...

They should have made it clear they were explaining about breaking horses in the US in Monty's generation......

I certainly don't think traditional English methods were ever based on cruelty


----------



## Carefreegirl (27 May 2013)

That mannequin is clearly based on my riding style


----------



## Carefreegirl (27 May 2013)

That canter looked very comfy.


----------



## Shantara (27 May 2013)

Carefreegirl said:



			That mannequin is clearly based on my riding style 

Click to expand...

HAH!


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (27 May 2013)

Carefreegirl said:



			That mannequin is clearly based on my riding style 

Click to expand...

Hehe  Really, really nice human rider though


----------



## Rollin (27 May 2013)

I am upset that whilst she is credited with helping to preserve the Highland Pony, no mention made of the Cleveland Bay, which is critically endangered (20 foals last year) and she is patron of our breed society.


----------



## Brightbay (27 May 2013)

OH and I entertained ourselves wondering what was going through the heads of the yearling handlers, who having just barely managed to subdue boxing leaping yearlings, then had to watch as the frail elderly head of state approached to pat said yearlings' lovely velvet noseys


----------



## Oberon (27 May 2013)

Carefreegirl said:



			That mannequin is clearly based on my riding style 

Click to expand...


----------



## quirky (27 May 2013)

I'm enjoying it, she obviously loves her horses


----------



## Oberon (27 May 2013)

Brightbay said:



			OH and I entertained ourselves wondering what was going through the heads of the yearling handlers, who having just barely managed to subdue boxing leaping yearlings, then had to watch as the frail elderly head of state approached to pat said yearlings' lovely velvet noseys 

Click to expand...

I bet their bottoms were clenching


----------



## ester (27 May 2013)

Claire with her hands in her pockets talking to the queen


----------



## Carefreegirl (27 May 2013)

Having read Clare Baldings autobiography and her 'meetings with the Queen mother' I am wondering what the Queen thinks of her ? She'd be a great Poker player


----------



## Carefreegirl (27 May 2013)

And her racing with Princess Anne of course


----------



## skint1 (27 May 2013)

Brightbay said:



			OH and I entertained ourselves wondering what was going through the heads of the yearling handlers, who having just barely managed to subdue boxing leaping yearlings, then had to watch as the frail elderly head of state approached to pat said yearlings' lovely velvet noseys 

Click to expand...

haha yes we were the same, we both said "what if that little fella spins round quick and knocks her out?" and then my OH said "He'd belong to Mr Findus then"


----------



## quirky (27 May 2013)

Ooh Hayley Turner, she used to be one of the brats on our yard 
She was a gutsy little rider though, her pony Magic certainly wasn't an easy ride!


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (27 May 2013)

quirky said:



			Ooh Hayley Turner, she used to be one of the brats on our yard 
She was a gutsy little rider though, her pony Magic certainly wasn't an early ride!
		
Click to expand...

Ooh gossip 
Fab jockey though, was cheering her on from the sofa!


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (27 May 2013)

Princess Anne really doesn't like Clare much does she


----------



## teapot (27 May 2013)

FlaxenPony05 said:



			Princess Anne really doesn't like Clare much does she 

Click to expand...

It's what happens when you beat someone on a racecourse  Read CB's book


----------



## MochaDun (27 May 2013)

I love Princess Anne's sense of humour.  I think she likes Clare Balding fine?


----------



## Shantara (27 May 2013)

That hat! Good lord!


----------



## Goldenstar (27 May 2013)

Nah said:



			That hat! Good lord!
		
Click to expand...

Yes it's a bit..... alternative


----------



## Amymay (27 May 2013)

She does mochadun.


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (27 May 2013)

Goldenstar said:



			Yes it's a bit..... alternative
		
Click to expand...

 
According to Clare's Twitter, it was given to her in Mongolia.


----------



## Carefreegirl (27 May 2013)

When the Queen doesn't look happy she looks like the Grandma in the Giles cartoons !


Sorry m'am


----------



## CalllyH (27 May 2013)

Ha ha the good folk of horse and hound forums always know better don't they. The original poster had it spot on!


----------



## Ranyhyn (27 May 2013)

I really enjoyed it


----------



## Amymay (27 May 2013)

Lovely programme.  Think I might be in love with Highlands. What great little ponies.


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (27 May 2013)

It was really good


----------



## quirky (27 May 2013)

CalllyH said:



			Ha ha the good folk of horse and hound forums always know better don't they. The original poster had it spot on!
		
Click to expand...

Eh 
Nobody has said anything against her have they?
Have I missed it ?


----------



## Carrots&Mints (27 May 2013)

Lovely programme but I thought there might have been a small bit about Cleveland bays  boooo


----------



## Goldenstar (27 May 2013)

Perfect relaxing hour apart from the cruel breaking comment.


----------



## NinjaPony (27 May 2013)

Really enjoyed that, especially the highlands. We saw the queen at Windsor last year- I was tempted to try and get closer but my welsh pony was pratting around something shocking and I thought she would be put off by a mud splattered handler and a prancing, sideways, snorting welsh pony heading closer! Her highlands in the classes were really lovely


----------



## Slightlyconfused (27 May 2013)

Mother, Sister and I really enjoyed it......love seeing how calm and quiet she and all the people dealing with her horses are. 

and her telling one of the horses to 'don't be stupid'


----------



## Oberon (27 May 2013)

I love the way the Queen didn't have an army of attendants holding umbrellas over her but she just braved the rain in a mac


----------



## patchypony (27 May 2013)

Only caught the last 20 mins but thought it was wonderful. Those highlands were beautiful.


----------



## Goldenstar (27 May 2013)

I loved the highlands they come in such tasteful colours!!!


----------



## Dave282B (27 May 2013)

If only Princess Anne had told CB , you cut me up you **** ( insert your own word)

Great Programme , well made


----------



## starryeyed (27 May 2013)

I only caught the second half (got held up with my own beasties!) but will be watching all of it on iplayer when it's on. I love the queen, she's an amazing lady


----------



## skint1 (27 May 2013)

Oberon said:



			I love the way the Queen didn't have an army of attendants holding umbrellas over her but she just braved the rain in a mac 

Click to expand...

I agree. She seemed really likeable and down to earth


----------



## orionstar (27 May 2013)

I would have laughed at that Dave282B. A great programme, thoroughly enjoyed the insight|!


----------



## RubysGold (27 May 2013)

I really enjoyed it! 
If there was a +1 Id have flicked straight over and watched it again lol.


----------



## cobden99 (27 May 2013)

<sitting on hands to not buy a highland pony> ....
Loved the programme. The only time Queenie looks happy is when she is with her horses


----------



## MLP_Freddie (27 May 2013)

Have recorded it.   Want to watch it.   But cannot stand CB


----------



## thinkitwasjune (27 May 2013)

I loved it


----------



## Shutterbug (27 May 2013)

I liked seeing the in depth report on her horses but CB really made me just want to turn it off with her gushing


----------



## HBM1 (27 May 2013)

The mannequin didn't have a hat on.  Loved the programme..also thought Princess Anne was fine with Clare?


----------



## smellsofhorse (27 May 2013)

Not seen it yet, i have recorded it.

My sister used to work at the Royal Stud.
Se meet the queen and other members of the royal family several times,
She said they were all really nice.

I expect they all have bad habbits just like we all do!


----------



## sandi_84 (28 May 2013)

Aw I rather liked it  I want a herd of HiPos!.... oh alright just one would do


----------



## hobo (28 May 2013)

Goldenstar said:



			Why do people peddle the myth that all starting was cruel before MR enlightened us?
		
Click to expand...

Here, Here i did say to the telly Clair I thought you were better than that to spout MR cr#p about our cruel methods. 
Loved the programme though.


----------



## Dry Rot (28 May 2013)

Well, I don't care! I'm going to criticise and moan if I want to! 

I criticised last time and I'll do it next time too.

Those Balmoral Highlands are disgustingly obese. I'd say that to HRM and risk a beheading. I just hope no one on here thinks that that's the way they should be.

There, I've said it.

So there!


----------



## tallyho! (28 May 2013)

Ah, Dry Rot, thank the lords...

I was just about to say that this thread is VERY un-HHO! Minimal crit going on here. I can only count three genuine ones... in 9 pages!

Obese highlands, CB, and a lack of CB's.


----------



## misterjinglejay (28 May 2013)

I'm going to get shot down with this, but did anyone else think that her legs were a little far forward when she was riding 

Fantastic prog though and she's so good with the horses, and looked so happy and content with them.


----------



## toffeeyummy (28 May 2013)

Can someone put an iplayer thingy link on here please for me, who it will take all day to search for myself &#128563;&#128563;&#128515;&#128515;&#128515;


----------



## OldNag (28 May 2013)

Mmm I only caught half of it. She clearly loves her horses but I agree with the others about the obese Highlands ... shame. 
I did think the jockey was fab. Must watch the whole thing properly on iplayer.


----------



## Sarah_K (28 May 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b0217fhg/The_Queen_A_Passion_for_Horses/

There you go.


----------



## Pale Rider (28 May 2013)

Goldenstar said:



			Why do people peddle the myth that all starting was cruel before MR enlightened us?
		
Click to expand...

MR is just an embarrassment.


----------



## Crugeran Celt (28 May 2013)

Charem said:



			I think she should do matchy matchy with her crown and some 'bling' items on her pony 

Click to expand...

She only does that when the cameras aren't rolling, doesn't want the horsey public copying.


----------



## oldie48 (28 May 2013)

misterjay said:



			I'm going to get shot down with this, but did anyone else think that her legs were a little far forward when she was riding 

At 87 it's amazing she can sit on a horse at all, hips get a lot tighter with age and somehow I don't see her doing Pilates! As a pretty old person I find her inspirational, fingers crossed I can keep going that long!
Loved the problem even though i'm not a great royalist!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Pale Rider (28 May 2013)

oldie48 said:





misterjay said:



			I'm going to get shot down with this, but did anyone else think that her legs were a little far forward when she was riding 

At 87 it's amazing she can sit on a horse at all, hips get a lot tighter with age and somehow I don't see her doing Pilates! As a pretty old person I find her inspirational, fingers crossed I can keep going that long!
Loved the problem even though i'm not a great royalist!
		
Click to expand...

Fantastic at that age, I know people who want to give up at 40, wimps.

Click to expand...


----------



## Little Nell (28 May 2013)

So everybody knows it's not a normal headscarf, one of the boffins at MI5 has made a few adjustments and if she falls off it puffs up to protect the royal head, similar to an airjacket


----------



## Goldenstar (28 May 2013)

Little Nell said:



			So everybody knows it's not a normal headscarf, one of the boffins at MI5 has made a few adjustments and if she falls off it puffs up to protect the royal head, similar to an airjacket  

Click to expand...

Ah a headbag. Clever idea.


----------



## tallyho! (28 May 2013)

That's totted up to five now, still below average...

1. Obese highlands
2. CB
3. Lack of CB's
4. MR is an embarrassment
5. Headscarf


----------



## Amymay (28 May 2013)

tallyho! said:



			That's totted up to five now, still below average...

1. Obese highlands
2. CB
3. Lack of CB's
4. MR is an embarrassment
5. Headscarf
		
Click to expand...

I'll add one for you - seeming over involvement during foaling.


----------



## RubysGold (28 May 2013)

Goldenstar said:





Little Nell said:



			So everybody knows it's not a normal headscarf, one of the boffins at MI5 has made a few adjustments and if she falls off it puffs up to protect the royal head, similar to an airjacket  

Click to expand...

Ah a headbag. Clever idea.
		
Click to expand...

hahaha This really made me chuckle


----------



## tallyho! (28 May 2013)

amymay said:



			I'll add one for you - seeming over involvement during foaling.

Click to expand...

Duly noted


----------



## CBFan (28 May 2013)

Rollin said:



			I am upset that whilst she is credited with helping to preserve the Highland Pony, no mention made of the Cleveland Bay, which is critically endangered (20 foals last year) and she is patron of our breed society.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I was really hoping there would at least be a little mention for the CBs


----------



## misterjinglejay (28 May 2013)

PR, and Oldie - you are both absolutely right, and if I am half as mobile at that age, I'll be happy


----------



## tallyho! (28 May 2013)

misterjay said:



			PR, and Oldie - you are both absolutely right, and if I am half as mobile at that age, I'll be happy 

Click to expand...

Not sure how to add this one... I recognise that it should be added however, should it be that at 87 Her Majesty should know how to ride... Or... We should all be riding like Her Majesty at 87...

Thoughts on a postcard.


----------



## Polos Mum (28 May 2013)

tallyho! said:



			We should all be riding like Her Majesty at 87...

.
		
Click to expand...

This gets my vote, many 87 y/os don't make it out of a chair - If I can get someone to winch me on at that age I'll be happy with any position that doesn't involve me falling off!!!


----------



## siennamum (28 May 2013)

tallyho! said:



			That's totted up to five now, still below average...

1. Obese highlands
2. CB
3. Lack of CB's
4. MR is an embarrassment
5. Headscarf
		
Click to expand...

Here's another - lack of Richard Waygood and the queens' lovely coloured eventers, PeterPan, Tinkerbell etc.

Too much racing generally for me & why did every horse have a Dually type Headcollar on, ridiculous.

Actually didn't enjoy it very much which is a shame as I was lookng forward to it, but CB was a bit nauseating and I often wonder how she can have grown up with horses but be so clueless.


----------



## Oberon (28 May 2013)

misterjay said:



			I'm going to get shot down with this, but did anyone else think that her legs were a little far forward when she was riding 

Click to expand...

She rides in the style she was taught - the classic hunting seat 

I am guilty of this - see my position in 1992


----------



## chestnut cob (28 May 2013)

siennamum said:



			Actually didn't enjoy it very much which is a shame as I was lookng forward to it, but CB was a bit nauseating and I often wonder how she can have grown up with horses but be so clueless.
		
Click to expand...

I wondered that re CB, but then it occurred to me that she might have been putting on the ignorance a little, so she could ask the possible "silly" questions the viewers (many of whom wouldn't be horsey) might have asked?  Because I can't believe she wouldn't know what bagging up meant.


----------



## Dave282B (28 May 2013)

I'm sure CB knows what bagging up means but she was doing it for the non horsey types - the poor souls !


----------



## Amymay (28 May 2013)

chestnut cob said:



			I wondered that re CB, but then it occurred to me that she might have been putting on the ignorance a little, so she could ask the possible "silly" questions the viewers (many of whom wouldn't be horsey) might have asked?  Because I can't believe she wouldn't know what bagging up meant.
		
Click to expand...

I think she does it purely as a way of interacting with the staff that are dealing with the animals on a day to day basis.


----------



## Montyforever (28 May 2013)

I thought it was great! Nice to see her being able to be herself more around her horses, that it's something she's stuck with her whole life and probably knows more than any of us ever will 
She seems to genuinely care about every single horse she owns/breeds and is always looking at ways to improve their care and training. The highlands were a bit overweight but they were out, not rugged or in a stable with tons of feed and have a job to do! Great to see the lady that looks after the highlands really pleased with the 3rd place too rather than saying it should have won etc


----------



## siennamum (28 May 2013)

chestnut cob said:



			I wondered that re CB, but then it occurred to me that she might have been putting on the ignorance a little, so she could ask the possible "silly" questions the viewers (many of whom wouldn't be horsey) might have asked?  Because I can't believe she wouldn't know what bagging up meant.
		
Click to expand...

I have heard her often say things which leave me a bit shocked at her equine ignorance. Her comment about horses being broken in with fear, was typical of her IMO.


----------



## tallyho! (28 May 2013)

Polos Mum said:



			This gets my vote, many 87 y/os don't make it out of a chair - If I can get someone to winch me on at that age I'll be happy with any position that doesn't involve me falling off!!!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I was favouring that one too as the first is very inaccurate.

Noted.

6. Interfering during foaling
7. Not enough people ride in their old age
8. Too much about racing
9. Too many dually headcollars


----------



## marmalade76 (28 May 2013)

MochaDun said:



			I love Princess Anne's sense of humour.  I think she likes Clare Balding fine?
		
Click to expand...

I would have thought so. My dad used to run a show which Princess Anne once visited. Of course, all the local bigwigs turned up just because she was there. She asked every one if they'd been to the show before, they all said no and my dad thought this was because she wanted to know if they were there for the horses or there for her. He thought she much perfered to talking to horsey people about horses than...well, I'd better not say it! I was there that day but didn't meet her and after hearing what my dad had to say I'm sorry I missed out.

I did find the programme rather disappointing - it was pratronising and there was not enough of the Queen herself, eg, the Queen does not foal the mares herself, does not break them herself so the time given to the foaling and MR was wasted IMO.


----------



## Oberon (28 May 2013)

I was a bit squinty about the mare having a loose fitting head collar on while she was foaling. Dear folaie COULD get a foot trapped while floundering around, trying to get up .


----------



## LittleMonster (28 May 2013)

Has anyone got a link that i can watch it on??


----------



## Rollin (28 May 2013)

oldie48 said:





misterjay said:



			I'm going to get shot down with this, but did anyone else think that her legs were a little far forward when she was riding 

At 87 it's amazing she can sit on a horse at all, hips get a lot tighter with age and somehow I don't see her doing Pilates! As a pretty old person I find her inspirational, fingers crossed I can keep going that long!
Loved the problem even though i'm not a great royalist!
		
Click to expand...

I agree, fantastic to ride at her age.  I am a nervous rider at 63 I wonder if I can go on for another 20 years!!  Mind you I would not mind having someone to muck out, feed, groom and clean tack, plus a groom to ride with me.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Amymay (28 May 2013)

Oberon said:



			I was a bit squinty about the mare having a loose fitting head collar on while she was foaling. Dear folaie COULD get a foot trapped while floundering around, trying to get up .
		
Click to expand...

But what a brilliant set up for foal watch


----------



## JFTDWS (28 May 2013)

Dry Rot said:



			Well, I don't care! I'm going to criticise and moan if I want to! 

I criticised last time and I'll do it next time too.

Those Balmoral Highlands are disgustingly obese. I'd say that to HRM and risk a beheading. I just hope no one on here thinks that that's the way they should be.

There, I've said it.

So there!

Click to expand...

It's not in the spirit of the thread, but I do agree that the highlands were obese.  

I actually didn't watch the second half this time - I watched the lovely section about racing and left to play with my own ponies half way through the "Monty Roberts heralded an age of enlightenment to end millenia of cruelty towards the horse" section.  He winds me up and the obese highlands even more so.  

It's an interesting programme, and nice to see such things on mainstream tv though.


----------



## cobden99 (28 May 2013)

siennamum said:



			CB was a bit nauseating and I often wonder how she can have grown up with horses but be so clueless.
		
Click to expand...

I dont believe she is clueless, ahe is just dumbing it down for the masses


----------



## mel_s (28 May 2013)

Oberon said:



			I was a bit squinty about the mare having a loose fitting head collar on while she was foaling. Dear folaie COULD get a foot trapped while floundering around, trying to get up .
		
Click to expand...

I thought that too!


----------



## buddylove (28 May 2013)

I watched it on iplayer this morning. Enjoyed it but it would have been nice to have seen more of the 180(?) horses she owns instead of so much focus on the racing side.


----------



## Katikins (28 May 2013)

cobden99 said:



			I dont believe she is clueless, ahe is just dumbing it down for the masses
		
Click to expand...

Exactly this... this is mainstream TV where you have to assume that most people know diddly-squat about horses.  I'm 99.9% certain that CB knows exactly what bagging up is... however how many non-horsey people do you know who do?  A presenters job is to ask the questions that make things clear to the audience regardless of if they have any experience of horses or not.

Anyway, can't comment on the rest as I'll be watching it tonight


----------



## sandi_84 (28 May 2013)

Dry Rot said:



			Well, I don't care! I'm going to criticise and moan if I want to! 

I criticised last time and I'll do it next time too.

Those Balmoral Highlands are disgustingly obese. I'd say that to HRM and risk a beheading. I just hope no one on here thinks that that's the way they should be.

There, I've said it.

So there!

Click to expand...




JFTD said:



			It's not in the spirit of the thread, but I do agree that the highlands were obese.  

I actually didn't watch the second half this time - I watched the lovely section about racing and left to play with my own ponies half way through the "Monty Roberts heralded an age of enlightenment to end millenia of cruelty towards the horse" section.  He winds me up and the obese highlands even more so.  

It's an interesting programme, and nice to see such things on mainstream tv though.
		
Click to expand...


Hee hee I was wondering if you would come say something about the fatties  When I was watching I thought they were obese too  Still want one though, the queen could give me one of hers and I'd slim it down for her!


----------



## moonlightride12 (28 May 2013)

Katikins said:



			Exactly this... this is mainstream TV where you have to assume that most people know diddly-squat about horses.  I'm 99.9% certain that CB knows exactly what bagging up is... however how many non-horsey people do you know who do?  A presenters job is to ask the questions that make things clear to the audience regardless of if they have any experience of horses or not.

Anyway, can't comment on the rest as I'll be watching it tonight 

Click to expand...

This 100%. I think it was a great programme and CB pitched it just right. A lot of people watching it will be clueless; hopefully this will spark an interest for them. It's also great for people to see a softer, more human side of the queen. It's lovely how much she smiles around horses, especially when everyone thinks of her as being quite miserable!

There were a few issues here and there (obese Highlands, seemingly unnecessary interfering with foaling, etc) but the overall programme was really enjoyable.


----------



## TommisMum (28 May 2013)

Loved it.
OH who constantly moans he is "horsed out" had found it whilst channel hopping and recorded it for me.

As to the moans well....

thank *** you lot dont see what I get up too!

But CB lovers - partbred photos on the way soon!!


----------



## JFTDWS (28 May 2013)

sandi_84 said:



			Hee hee I was wondering if you would come say something about the fatties  When I was watching I thought they were obese too  Still want one though, the queen could give me one of hers and I'd slim it down for her! 

Click to expand...

I'm very, very predictable


----------



## 1stclassalan (28 May 2013)

siennamum said:



			I have heard her often say things which leave me a bit shocked at her equine ignorance. Her comment about horses being broken in with fear, was typical of her IMO.
		
Click to expand...

You're going to have to add me to your ignorant list then because I certainly saw an awful lot of horses broken - if not with fear - certainly with overwhelming dominance until they just gave up. Less so in the higher echelons but down on the farms etc., the same idea of busting a bronco was alive and well - I used to do it! I worshipped the ground on which cowboys trod - in my youth there was a black & white western on t.v. every night of the week and the three picture houses in town played very little else. 
Later, I was drawn to one particular lady's methods - she was doing almost the same as M.R. but call it Join Up.

Overall, I enjoyed the programme - but that's what it was - remember the remit - Educate, Inform and Entertain and that's quite difficult given the competitive nature of available media these days - it was not compiled for a critical audience - just a Royalfest with Horsey interest - and in this respect it succeeded in spades.

Agree with (Oberon) about H.M.'s seat - absolutely flippin' marvellous she can get up there at all these days but in the past certainly rather C+ could do better - that clip of her cantering in the Great Park or Rotten Row showed about a dozen faults to our modern eyes but then hardly anyone had heard of dressage then let alone did any.

Personally, I'd like to have seen something of the Windsor Greys ( oh 50 Shades of Horse!) but the T.B. has always been special to E.R.


----------



## 1stclassalan (28 May 2013)

Katikins said:



			.....  I'm 99.9% certain that CB knows exactly what bagging up is...
		
Click to expand...

Funnily enough, I reckon that's far more a farming phrase directed at cows - I bet that stud groom has dairying experience. With horses, I'd say "waxing up" is more usual.

My old dear was rather like the old woman from Horton - she had one long and a short'un - despite having in all probability - at least one foal - it had been many years before I knew her - but she used to regularly drip milk. "Nothing to worry about Old Chap," said my jolly Vet "just shows where some of that food goes."


----------



## siennamum (28 May 2013)

1stclassalan said:



			You're going to have to add me to your ignorant list then because I certainly saw an awful lot of horses broken - if not with fear - certainly with overwhelming dominance until they just gave up. Less so in the higher echelons but down on the farms etc., the same idea of busting a bronco was alive and well - I used to do it! I worshipped the ground on which cowboys trod - in my youth there was a black & white western on t.v. every night of the week and the three picture houses in town played very little else. 
Later, I was drawn to one particular lady's methods - she was doing almost the same as M.R. but call it Join Up.

.
		
Click to expand...

I must have led a very sheltered life, as I grew up surrounded by people breaking in & schooling horses, through the 60's and 70's, and virtually never saw a situation which resulted in a bucking bronco type reaction when being broken in. These were pretty knowledgeable people including dealers, riding schools, FBHS types, people who ran hunter hirelings and all & sundry in between.
There was a more black & white way of doing things, which had a prescribed pattern to it - which isn't wildly different to the way it's still done, but if the horse bronked/bronks you have probably cocked up.


----------



## hnmisty (28 May 2013)

I love the Queen, she's amazing 

Think it was definitely aimed at the level knowledge being "horses go neigh".

I would have liked to see more about her other horses and not just the racehorses. Love highlands


----------



## Penny Less (28 May 2013)

Was rather pleased to see the brood mares turned out in the snow with NO rugs !
Also, on a more sombre note wonder what will happen to HMs horses when HM is not with us. Dont think  charles will bother.

I think she is wonderful still riding at her age, and also thougth she was using the old hunting seat and possibly rides less than perfectly because she has knee problems so comfort is all


----------



## Goldenstar (28 May 2013)

1stclassalan said:



			Funnily enough, I reckon that's far more a farming phrase directed at cows - I bet that stud groom has dairying experience. With horses, I'd say "waxing up" is more usual.

My old dear was rather like the old woman from Horton - she had one long and a short'un - despite having in all probability - at least one foal - it had been many years before I knew her - but she used to regularly drip milk. "Nothing to worry about Old Chap," said my jolly Vet "just shows where some of that food goes."
		
Click to expand...

Well here we refer to horses as bagging up then waxing up two different things.


----------



## marmalade76 (29 May 2013)

alma said:



			Was rather pleased to see the brood mares turned out in the snow with NO rugs !
		
Click to expand...

Me too! No rugs on the foals, either.


----------



## lastchancer (29 May 2013)

siennamum said:



			I must have led a very sheltered life, as I grew up surrounded by people breaking in & schooling horses, through the 60's and 70's, and virtually never saw a situation which resulted in a bucking bronco type reaction when being broken in. These were pretty knowledgeable people including dealers, riding schools, FBHS types, people who ran hunter hirelings and all & sundry in between.
There was a more black & white way of doing things, which had a prescribed pattern to it - which isn't wildly different to the way it's still done, but if the horse bronked/bronks you have probably cocked up.
		
Click to expand...

Amen to that. 
It would be considered a failing on the trainers part if one did buck/bronk because of the implications of an unwanted habit been picked up.
It is very annoying when people go on about cruel breaking methods as if everyone were barbaric until Monty appeared.


----------



## hairycob (29 May 2013)

Although I'm sure the majority of horses backed in this country only experience humane methods, sadly it's not true for them all.


----------



## Chavhorse (29 May 2013)

Oberon said:



			She rides in the style she was taught - the classic hunting seat 

I am guilty of this - see my position in 1992 








Click to expand...

Indeed Oberon!  See below pic of my mum she was the same age as the Queen as you can see the no hat thing was a bit of a motif as well!


----------



## Oberon (29 May 2013)

Lovely pic, Chavhorse


----------



## Kat (29 May 2013)

Lovely pic chavhorse. 

Alma I doubt that Her Majesty's horses have to fear for their futures. Prince Charles is a very keen horseman and an accomplished rider, as is the Duchess of Cornwall.  We don't see Charles on horseback so often these days as he had a very nasty fall playing polo and was advised to take it easy. William and Harry are also keen horsemen who share their father and grandfather's love of polo (HM also breeds polo ponies). 

All of the Queen's children ride although Charles and Anne are/were the most keen. Anne took riding to the level she did because she was considerably further down the line of succession, Charles hunted, evented and played polo but it had to take second place to his royal duties. 

Charles is also a keen supporter of rare breeds so even if he cuts back on the breeding of racehorses I doubt he will do anything to adversely affect the future of the CB or Highland.  

All of the Queen's children ride and most of her grandchildren too (I have never seen pictures of Andrew's daughters on horses). I'm sure her first great grandchild will be introduced to the joys of horses too. 

Incidentally anything the Queen funds from her private wealth can be left to whoever she choses in her will. It is only the things that are "official" that pass automatically to Charles.


----------



## Penny Less (29 May 2013)

As it was funded from her private wealth I wondered who would be willing to pick up the tab !  Hopefully not for a long time yet,cant imagine the country without her really.


----------



## Highlands (29 May 2013)

Great programme, totally agree re the highlands being too fat. But if you go up to the Royal highland show, they often are. In England we like our ponies slimmer and fitter and of course so do a lot of northern people but it seems still acceptable in the show ring.

Remember a hipo need a decent layer of dat, Balmoral is very cold and thinner ponies would die! 

Got to give it to her still riding, go your majesty!


----------



## DanceswithCows (30 May 2013)

ester said:



 Claire with her hands in her pockets talking to the queen 

Click to expand...

burn her!!


----------

